# ftp, freebox HD, réseau local... ça avait l'air simple mais je ne pige rien



## bobbynountchak (13 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour. 

Je me permets d'ouvrir ce fil pour tenter de comprendre comment je peux utiliser le disque dur de ma freebox HD.

J'explique :
J'ai appris que ma freebox HD (je l'ai depuis 15 jours) est munie d'un disque dur de 30 Go, qui permet d'enregistrer des émissions de télé ou de partager des données entre les ordinateurs de mon chaleureux logis.
En gros c'est un peu comme un DD externe quoi...

J'ai chez moi un ibook 12" (OSX 10.4.8) connecté via cable ethernet
Il y a aussi un pc avec windows xp, connecté via une carte wifi.

Dans la configuration de la freebox à laquelle j'accède depuis la télécommande fournie avec, on me dit que pour accéder au DD de la freebox, il me suffit de taper "ftp://freebox@hd1.freebox.fr" dans la barre d'adresse de mon navigateur internet, et de donner le mot de passe que j'ai choisi pour y accéder.

En effet, si j'enregistre une émission, je peux la récupérer, la copier sur mon bureau, que ce soit avec le mac ou le pc.

Le souci, c'est que pour partager de gros fichiers entre les deux ordinateurs, j'aimerais me servir de ce disque dur comme relais entre les deux ordinateurs, or il m'est impossible d'y écrire quoi que ce soit...
Il est protégé en écriture, impossible de le savoir pourquoi.

Quelqu'un aurait une idée pour débloquer la situation, et pour que je puisse me servir de ces 30Go comme j'ai envie?

J'espère avoir été assez clair.


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Octobre 2006)

Quoiqu'il en soit, c'est le serveur FTP de la Freebox qui g&#232;re les droits d'acc&#232;s (et notamment d'&#233;criture) du disque.

Il n'y a rien dans le manuel au sujet d'un &#233;ventuel param&#233;trage ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Octobre 2006)

Dans la config, j'ai trouv&#233; deux options :
Autoriser l'acc&#232;s des connexions anonymes
Autoriser l'&#233;criture dur le disque des connexions anonymes.

J'ai coch&#233; les deux pour voir, &#231;a ne change rien.
Dans le manuel, je n'ai rien trouv&#233;, ni dans la F.A.Q. de free.


----------



## da capo (13 Octobre 2006)

Cela va peut &#234;tre t'aider -> une page de forum&#8230; un simple reboot ?


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Octobre 2006)

Réflexion faite, le problème pourrait aussi venir du client FTP utilisé, voire du pare-feu.

Qu'utilises-tu comme client FTP ? En as-tu essayé un autre ? Utilises-tu le mode FTP passif ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Octobre 2006)

Alors... 

J'ai reboot&#233;, pareil : l'&#233;l&#233;ment ne peut &#234;tre modifi&#233;.
Et sinon, je n'utilise rien : je tape l'adresse dans safari, point.
Je ne sais pas ce qu'est un client ftp, et n'ai jamais entendu parler du mode passif.

Le probl&#232;me vient peut &#234;tre de moi en fait...


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et sinon, je n'utilise rien : je tape l'adresse dans safari, point.


Si tu es sous Safari, alors c'est normal que tu ne puisses pas &#233;crire.

Safari n'est pas un client FTP, et ne peut donc rien faire d'autre que d'afficher et t&#233;l&#233;charger (downloader) des fichiers. Impossible d'&#233;crire (uploader) des fichiers sur le serveur avec &#231;a.


----------



## daffyb (13 Octobre 2006)

je te conseille d'utiliser ce logiciel


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Octobre 2006)

daffyb a dit:


> je te conseille d'utiliser ce logiciel


Une version plus récente (4.3.6) est disponible ici : http://www.rbrowser.com/RBrowserLite.html


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Octobre 2006)

Super!

Je pige mieux. 

J'essaye avec le soft conseill&#233; par Daffyb et je vous dis si &#231;a roule. 

edit : j'ai pas vu ton post pa5cal, j'ai cherch&#233; la derni&#232;re version tout seul sans voir que tu avais fil&#233; le lien... 
Merci quand m&#234;me


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Octobre 2006)

OK, tout roule.
Merci les gars. 

Par contre, vous pensez qu'il faut que je d&#233;coche les options rapport aux connexions anonymes?`
J'ai l'impression que c'est pas s&#233;cu, mais d'un autre c&#244;t&#233;... Chaipas quoi...


----------



## daffyb (13 Octobre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Une version plus récente (4.3.6) est disponible ici : http://www.rbrowser.com/RBrowserLite.html



En effet, cette version est plus récente et en UB, mais je la trouve 
1/ moins bien
2/ elle merde pas mal chez free
3/ plusieurs utilisateur MacG sont dans mon cas. Une recherche ne serait pas du luxe, mais en moment, je ne trouve jamais ce que je cherche alors je laisse tomber la fonction éponyme :rateau:


----------



## daffyb (13 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> OK, tout roule.
> Merci les gars.
> 
> Par contre, vous pensez qu'il faut que je décoche les options rapport aux connexions anonymes?`
> J'ai l'impression que c'est pas sécu, mais d'un autre côté... Chaipas quoi...



En effet, laisser une connexion anonyme n'est pas une bonne idée.
M'enfin, de toute façon, le FTP n'étant pas sécurisé, si quelqu'un veut vraiment entrer ce n'est qu'un question de patience


----------

